# px4 storm vs glock 19



## 92rscamaro (Apr 12, 2011)

Iv pretty much narrowed my choices down to these two. Can anyone give ne more details/personal experience with either one of these. I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## 92rscamaro (Apr 12, 2011)

Anyone..........*cricket cricket lol.


----------



## JB70 (Apr 18, 2011)

MY EDC is a G19. i've never had any problem with it. I recommend it highly.


----------



## 92rscamaro (Apr 12, 2011)

how hard is it to replace the slide lock because when i held one at the store i had a hard time with my big hands to release it?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another recommendation for the G19. Personal endorsement: I own several.



92rscamaro said:


> how hard is it to replace the slide lock because when i held one at the store i had a hard time with my big hands to release it?


If you're talking about the Glock, it takes a person who is experienced in Glock disassembly about one minute. Seriously. Not difficult at all, once you know the proper procedure for removing the trigger pin.


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

Satisfied G19 owner. Tried and tested weapon, great shooter, great for carry, extremely reliable, user-friendly, not picky about ammo, easy to maintain.

I have no experience with the PX4 Storm.


----------



## 92rscamaro (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm gonna go with the g19. The waiting is killing me though. I held another one the other day and it just feels so right. Oct can't get here fast enough.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Good choice.


----------

